# You that feed canned food



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

To those that feed canned food..Which food do you use? 
I'm just curious.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

We use Wellness Simple. For two reasons. My pups had HGE and from that have sensitive tummies. Two, because the carb helps my pups maintain energy levels. Most are fine without the carbs, and if your pup doesn't require it, I would suggest a grain free canned.


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

TLI said:


> We use Wellness Simple. For two reasons. My pups had HGE and from that have sensitive tummies. Two, because the carb helps my pups maintain energy levels. Most are fine without the carbs, and if your pup doesn't require it, I would suggest a grain free canned.


Thanks! Poor babies, that HGE sounds awful! 
Yeah I'm using the Wellness Core Grain Free, the puppy formula for now. They also have a fish & beef version that are ALS (all life stages) that I may try later. 
I ask because I really wanted to feed wet food but I also liked the Fromm food. I just found that they have wet food also. I have a store here that sells Fromm, Hollywood Feed, not too far from my house. It says that their wet foods are all grain free. I don't want to keep changing her food though so I'm gonna go with the Core for a while and see how it goes.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The HGE was awful. I'm lucky they lived. It can kill them within hours. I took them to the vet at the first signs of illness. They told me up front that it's usually fatal. One was in the hospital for 5 days. I went to see them twice a day, every day while they were there. It was heartbreaking watching them go through it.  A member here on the forum spent hours a day with me on the phone while they were sick. She was an absolute Godsend. Just having her to talk too kept me sane through the whole thing. I'm happy that's all behind us. 

I wouldn't switch foods often. It'll take about a month to get a good idea how well she'll do on it. If after 4 to 6 weeks it doesn't seem to agree with her, I'd try Fromm. I read great reviews here on it.


----------



## Dramagodes (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm feeding Wellness Core Puppy as well. In fact, I had my girl (who is 5 months now) try today the Fish one that is ALS. I don't think she was a big fan of the fish, but she loves the Puppy and the Turkey one. I also feed Orijen Puppy dry food ( I will be changing to Acana dry food made by the same company when she finishes this bag because it's lower protein). It took a long time for her bowels to get adjusted because she had guiardia as a puppy and it took a long time and trying several foods to get solid well formed stools. For a while she was going poop 5-7 times per day! Now that we have a good routine and it's working well, I don't feel the need to change her food. She is thriving, a good weight, she likes it and looks forward to eating it, she has great energy and her coat that is coming in is silky, soft and beautiful. I am very happy with the Wellness Core and she seems to like it as well. I plan on keeping her on it once she is "full grown."


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

What is HGE I've never heard of it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

3 loves said:


> What is HGE I've never heard of it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Here is some info about HGE. 

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/12_7/features/Dog_16136-1.html


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

What is HGE I've never heard of it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Lulajane said:


> Thanks! Poor babies, that HGE sounds awful!
> Yeah I'm using the Wellness Core Grain Free, the puppy formula for now. They also have a fish & beef version that are ALS (all life stages) that I may try later.
> I ask because I really wanted to feed wet food but I also liked the Fromm food. I just found that they have wet food also. I have a store here that sells Fromm, Hollywood Feed, not too far from my house. It says that their wet foods are all grain free. I don't want to keep changing her food though so I'm gonna go with the Core for a while and see how it goes.


I don't feed canned food, but I just wanted to say that I love love love the Hollywood Feed where I live! I've become friends with the manager and they are so helpful and sweet! I also have hear the owner is a great guy who really really cares about pet nutrition. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## queen princess (Jun 5, 2013)

we use the wellness complete. princess needs the combination of sweet potatoes and the barley to keep her sugar levels up. they drop with everything else.


----------

